# Hodgetwins: Natural or not?



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Youtube following with over 90 thousand subscribers. They gained 25lbs in 3 years all natural. You guys think these are natty? Take a look at that video.

inb4 big debate


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

3 years mayn. 25 pounds of muscle mayynnn. All natural maaayyynnn. Yeah mayn, they'se natural mayn.

Big ****ing transformation tbf, and they look damn good too. And they'se funny as fvck.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

25 pounds in 3 years is easily acheviable I say


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Bruze your just jealous cos you dabble with PH and didnt get as big as them!!


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Jealous? They were using PH's when they were 19 they have a ton of videos on them. Muscle memory i think. Plus 16lbs in 4 weeks is slightly different to there 25lbs over 3 years. Imagine what i'd look like if i introducted test and tren into it if i'm that sensitive to superdrol.

Just wanted to know how 38 year old men would be able to put on that much mass natty. IMO i think it's doable and they just have great genetics.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Natty yes, without pumping up first no!


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Jealous? They were using PH's when they were 19 they have a ton of videos on them. Muscle memory i think. Plus 16lbs in 4 weeks is slightly different to there 25lbs over 3 years. Imagine what i'd look like if i introducted test and tren into it if i'm that sensitive to superdrol.
> 
> Just wanted to know how 38 year old men would be able to put on that much mass natty. IMO i think it's doable and they just have great genetics.


I'm sure they said the PH's didn't give them anything but a soft dick as they didn't know what they were doing at the time :lol:

I think their natty for sure


----------



## Jeckyll (Sep 19, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Jealous? They were using PH's when they were 19 they have a ton of videos on them. Muscle memory i think. Plus 16lbs in 4 weeks is slightly different to there 25lbs over 3 years. *Imagine what i'd look like if i introducted test and tren into it if i'm that sensitive to superdrol*.
> 
> Just wanted to know how 38 year old men would be able to put on that much mass natty. IMO i think it's doable and they just have great genetics.


Yep you would look massive...and not be able to get your cock up like last time you did ur cycle


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

"We put on some serious muscle mayne but my mushroom tip dham wouldn't get hard"

Androstene


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I've put on three stone in under three years.

Easily achievable (with AAS)

No fcking chance as a natty.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Jeckyll said:


> Yep you would look massive...and not be able to get your cock up like last time you did ur cycle


Wrong. I didn't have a test base on my SuperDrol cycle, please do more research bro before posting. You might improve your post to 'like' ratio. Nice try though bud.



Bashman said:


> never understand these threads. Anyone in great shape has either great genetics, juices, muscle memory, or in celebrity cases - has a trainer plus apparently a private chef....... Why can't people just give credit were it is due.


It's a forum? I understand even with gear to look decent you have to put the work in? I just simply asked if there are on gear now due to thinking around 38 your natty test won't be ticking over enough to go from 13 inch arms to 19 inch arms in the space of 3 years lol.


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

to be fair i would not be surprised either way. for the record ill say natural


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Easily acheivable in less tim IMO...

Not dismissing them at all but for me its a no brainer, natty all day.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Either way they worked hard.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

....These guys are natural. They dont even look like they juice, IMO 100% Natural guys and that's a beast transformation from the twins.

I doubt there's going to be a big debate on this. And they said they used Andro when they were 19 and then stopped using it when it made their pen!s limp. And they're 37 now so I hope this isnt the main point of your argument


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

8 pounds a year, no problem. Getting down to such low levels of bodyfat while retaining muscle is harder to do though. That's where genetics or aas plays a big part. What these guys did I don't know and honestly don't care. I will have forgotten about them by this time tomorrow.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't know if their natty or not but they are funny as fcuk!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Nope.... you can see their gyno so I doubt they are natural


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

TheBob said:


> forget the natural
> 
> why has nobody commented on how creepy these mofo twins are.... its not normal somebody should have dropped them both down the well at birth


racist!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

That sort of vascularity doesn't come from creatine either.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

yes natural


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> That sort of vascularity doesn't come from creatine either.


put it does come from low body fat and genes


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

TheBob said:


> shut up ya bawbag... nothing to do with colour its to do with creepy twiness


this cnut right here jumpin on the UKM bandwagon for hated against myself, when everyone on this forum posts just as much trash yet they get their diik sucked


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Fair play to them. Using roids getting big than giving out solid, decent advice to nattys. = A **** ton of suscribers and around 3k+ a month in revenue. They just got a contract for justin.tv aswell.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

basic physique. easily achievable in 16 weeks.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> basic physique. easily achievable in 16 weeks.


nty


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Eight lbs of lean mass a year is about what most natural guys will achieve if they train consistently and progressively and eat appropriately. Some might do a little better, especially in the first year if starting out doing things properly, and some might do a little worse. Should be no probs to gain at this rate until mid-late forties imo, when natural changes in hormones start to make it more difficult.


----------

